
Ask HN: Good headphones for noisy coworking space? - aosaigh
I&#x27;ve recently moved from a quiet private office to a shared coworking space. I&#x27;m not used to the noise so I was thinking in investing in a good pair of noise cancelling headphones.<p>What headphones are you using in work?
======
brianjking
RHA MA-750i's are phenomenal, especially with the memory foam on the buds. I
can wear these on a plane and even without music on can hardly hear the roar
of the engines. When I've taken them out to order a drink, etc and had music
playing I've had flight attendants remark on several occasions how they
couldn't hear the music at all until I've removed them from my ears.

Best of all they come with a 3 year warranty. I had an issue at one point and
they replaced the set free of charge within the 3 years. They also sent me
replacement memory foam tips several times without question.

Highly suggest! BTW - I purchased mine on Amazon.

------
fetus8
Granted, they aren't noise cancelling, but a pair of audio technica ath-m50x
get me through a day in my noisy office, and they sound pretty damn good.

